# The Burghley 2017 Thread



## Custard Cream (31 August 2017)

Morning all! The live feed from the first day of the Burghley dressage is about to start on their Facebook page. If you have the Amazon Fire Stick in your telly you can download the Facebook app, log in to your account and watch it on a big screen 

So first up is Tina. I'm really looking forward to seeing Harry Meade and Away Cruising - great to have him back at this level.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (31 August 2017)

Oli's horse looked a wee bit hot!!


----------



## ihatework (31 August 2017)

AlexHyde said:



			Oli's horse looked a wee bit hot!!
		
Click to expand...

Didn't fancy stressage today!
This time last year I was there plaiting up. Feels weird watching it on tv now!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (31 August 2017)

Teeth or boots? The next big debate :lol:


----------



## Lyle (31 August 2017)

AlexHyde said:



			Teeth or boots? The next big debate :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Oh, those comments were funny!


.......* I definitely think it was teeth.....*


----------



## HufflyPuffly (31 August 2017)

I think teeth, you could hear it in the halt...

Have you seen the next debate about level of test compared to BD, not sure what a 'soft' PSG is but I rather think this is definitely adv med level?


----------



## ihatework (31 August 2017)

Definitely AM standard. Upper end AM.
No sequence changes, no canter piri, think the HP angles are not as steep as PSG


----------



## DiNozzo (31 August 2017)

Does anyone know why Vittoria Pannizon withdrew? I'm sure she was entered but can't see anything now!


----------



## TheOldTrout (31 August 2017)

DiNozzo said:



			Does anyone know why Vittoria Pannizon withdrew? I'm sure she was entered but can't see anything now!
		
Click to expand...

I *think* Borough PennyZ was unsound. She was entered but withdrew.


----------



## Irish gal (1 September 2017)

Looking forward to watching the cross country. A couple of the yards I work with have produced horses participating so it's exciting to follow them. Will particularly be rooting for Emma Forsyth and Soltair Justice. He's by my friend's stallion Tjipke, he's a great horseman who is sadly now very sick. But I know he'll be proud as punch watching the livestream in bed. Nothing like watching a good horse that you've had a hand in to cheer someone up


----------



## Lexi_ (1 September 2017)

Is it just me or is the field a bit smaller than usual this year?


----------



## teapot (1 September 2017)

Burghley's field is always smaller post a Euro or WEG champs. 

Utterly biased but seeing Tina in 5th has made my day :biggrin3:


----------



## {97702} (1 September 2017)

TheOldTrout said:



			I *think* Borough PennyZ was unsound. She was entered but withdrew.
		
Click to expand...

That is indeed the case


----------



## {97702} (1 September 2017)

DiNozzo said:



			Does anyone know why Vittoria Pannizon withdrew? I'm sure she was entered but can't see anything now!
		
Click to expand...

Try Blenheim in a couple of weeks, she will be there


----------



## TheOldTrout (2 September 2017)

What time does the cross country start today? Have to leave the house in about half an hour so it looks like I will miss the lot! (Thought I might at least get to see Star Witness, but it doesn't look likely now.)


----------



## crabbymare (2 September 2017)

TheOldTrout said:



			What time does the cross country start today? Have to leave the house in about half an hour so it looks like I will miss the lot! (Thought I might at least get to see Star Witness, but it doesn't look likely now.)
		
Click to expand...

Starts on the red button at 11.15 (980 on Sky) so I set it to record and can watch later


----------



## cold_feet (2 September 2017)

Does anyone know where I can find the xc start times?


----------



## cold_feet (2 September 2017)

cold_feet said:



			Does anyone know where I can find the xc start times?
		
Click to expand...

Found it: http://www.bdwp.co.uk/bur/17/


----------



## only_me (2 September 2017)

Just wanted to say - tina cooks round was a masterclass. Possibly the best xc I've seen. Fantastic horse & rider!

Curious now to find oit if that horse who hesitated at the downhill combo (oli?) will get 20pens, he was quite far away from The fence


----------



## only_me (2 September 2017)

:O

That was a horrible fall for andrew Nicholson! Really hope he's ok, looks like horse misread the fence


----------



## Fools Motto (2 September 2017)

Poor Qwanza


----------



## dixie (2 September 2017)

This is a nice galloping course, not twisty unless options taken. Loved watching Tina.


----------



## scats (2 September 2017)

My internet connection went.  What happened to Andrew?


----------



## dixie (2 September 2017)

Tried to jump Storm Doris on one stride instead of two. Ian said he went in too fast.


----------



## sarahann1 (2 September 2017)

scats said:



			My internet connection went.  What happened to Andrew?
		
Click to expand...

Him and the horse had a fall at the second element of the big log jumps, whoever is commenting on the red button reckons they came in too fast and flat, the mare left her back legs behind.


----------



## sarahann1 (2 September 2017)

Jeeso! Claire and Euro Prince &#128563;


----------



## only_me (2 September 2017)

Clare's horse euro orince is having a lot of fun on the course, not sure clare would feel the same way


----------



## Lexi_ (2 September 2017)

only_me said:



			Just wanted to say - tina cooks round was a masterclass. Possibly the best xc I've seen. Fantastic horse & rider!

Curious now to find oit if that horse who hesitated at the downhill combo (oli?) will get 20pens, he was quite far away from The fence
		
Click to expand...

He circled between the A and B elements so yup. 

Clare Abbot is scaring me to death. Slow down, woman!


----------



## sarahann1 (2 September 2017)

Lexi_ said:



			Clare Abbot is scaring me to death. Slow down, woman!
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if she goes on those crazy Irish hunts you see on YouTube? She's definitely got nae fear! I mean no doubt any of them have, but still!!


----------



## only_me (2 September 2017)

Lexi_ said:



			He circled between the A and B elements so yup. 

Clare Abbot is scaring me to death. Slow down, woman!
		
Click to expand...

Think the fact that horse is small and shorter stride always seems to go faster, but I think clare would have preferred to go slower through the water, horse was very keen lol. Nice round though! Well ridden


----------



## Nicnac (2 September 2017)

Tina made it look like an Intro - it's not!  Harry and Xam were lovely to watch too.  Really feel for Willa - such a lovely rider - horse not onside.

Hope Andrew's ok - it was his mistake which is so rare from him. 

Great to see Harry back at this level too.  I think he's hailed about 5 cabs so far.


----------



## sarahann1 (2 September 2017)

Aww that Willa lass looks like she was about to cry.


----------



## only_me (2 September 2017)

sarahann1 said:



			I wonder if she goes on those crazy Irish hunts you see on YouTube? She's definitely got nae fear! I mean no doubt any of them have, but still!!
		
Click to expand...

Lol she doesn't afaik. She's a math teacher  she's near me and the hunts are heavy on the wire so I doubt she goes out. Bet her arms are going to be sore tonight


----------



## sarahann1 (2 September 2017)

only_me said:



			Lol she doesn't afaik. She's a math teacher  she's near me and the hunts are heavy on the wire so I doubt she goes out. Bet her arms are going to be sore tonight 

Click to expand...

She is officially the coolest maths teacher on the planet!


----------



## Chiffy (2 September 2017)

Enjoying the coverage. Hurrah for Nick Luck!


----------



## Daffodil (2 September 2017)

Nick Luck is excellent


----------



## Lexi_ (2 September 2017)

Think this commentary pairing is working much better than the one at the Europeans! 

Surprised by Xavier Faer - they were absolutely cruising up till that point.


----------



## Tiddlypom (2 September 2017)

Great commentary, it's great having Scottie back, is the other guy Nick Luck, then? He's good.


----------



## MyBoyChe (2 September 2017)

Im enjoying the commentary too.  Im used to Nick on the racing and do enjoy his input, does he have an eventing background does anyone know?


----------



## Nicnac (2 September 2017)

MyBoyChe said:



			Im enjoying the commentary too.  Im used to Nick on the racing and do enjoy his input, does he have an eventing background does anyone know?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure but he has horses with Nick Gifford so guess he knows Tina well.


----------



## Chiffy (2 September 2017)

I know he already has a certain knowledge of eventing but he is a professional and has done his homework. I miss him from the racing.


----------



## Lexi_ (2 September 2017)

So Michael Jung is human after all!


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (2 September 2017)

Speechless and Lexi_ took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## only_me (2 September 2017)

What happened Michael Jung? I missed it


----------



## dixie (2 September 2017)

Jumped into the water big and missed turning the horse to the skinny brush so he ran out. Rider error as the horse couldn't see what to do until the last minute.


----------



## only_me (2 September 2017)

Oh flip! Well he isn't the first one to do that. Must be sams first fault xc in a very long time!

There's been quite a few falls in the past 10mins, that horse that jumped too big and into the bottom of the hill at the land rover bush :O


----------



## only_me (2 September 2017)

Oh no! And now Another one is off, that's really unlucky  

Interesting that a lot of horses are over jumping the log into that water, and looks like a few horses are getting stronger the further you go around the course. Wonder if that's because it's such a big bold track that has to be attacked everywhere, so horse starts to take over?


----------



## dixie (2 September 2017)

Shame. Zara off after jumping first element brilliantly


----------



## redapple (2 September 2017)

Not sure what happened at that last jump for Zara Tindall. Looked a bit doomed from the take off. Seems to be getting a lot of riders off this year. Maybe i'm wrong but don't remember quite so many hitting the floor last year?


----------



## only_me (2 September 2017)

Does seem to be quite a few fallers, but majority are unseated, think 2 horses have fallen in total so far?


----------



## fidleyspromise (2 September 2017)

redapple said:



			Not sure what happened at that last jump for Zara Tindall. Looked a bit doomed from the take off. Seems to be getting a lot of riders off this year. Maybe i'm wrong but don't remember quite so many hitting the floor last year?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, so many seem to have come off


----------



## ihatework (2 September 2017)

redapple said:



			Not sure what happened at that last jump for Zara Tindall. Looked a bit doomed from the take off. Seems to be getting a lot of riders off this year. Maybe i'm wrong but don't remember quite so many hitting the floor last year?
		
Click to expand...

There were loads of trouble at the Trout Hatchery last year.

So unfortunate for Zara she was riding a cracking round. Emma HW just needed some superglue, that was a soft fall


----------



## redapple (2 September 2017)

only_me said:



			Does seem to be quite a few fallers, but majority are unseated, think 2 horses have fallen in total so far?
		
Click to expand...

Good point - must be just a lot of unlucky rides happening! Rather them than me, i'm scared just looking some of the combinations...!


----------



## firm (2 September 2017)

Enjoying the commentary a lot. Lovely round from Izzy Taylor


----------



## Lexi_ (2 September 2017)

I really feel for the American girl who tipped off at Storm Doris. That's a long way to come for such a soft fall! 

I'm enjoying King Eider so much. What a glorious, happy horse he is.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (2 September 2017)

Just settled down to watch on red button, bliss!


----------



## scats (2 September 2017)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Is it on red button please?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, been on since 11.15am.


----------



## EventingMum (2 September 2017)

Lexi_ said:



			I'm enjoying King Eider so much. What a glorious, happy horse he is.
		
Click to expand...

Duck is just amazing! Never going to make the time at this level but totally genuine xc although I gather he was naughty at the trot up!


----------



## redapple (2 September 2017)

Do you know if you can watch the trot up's anywhere? I always like the bloopers of horses being a handful, makes me feel better when mine is doing her ballerina moves!


----------



## only_me (2 September 2017)

And now toddy has hit the deck


----------



## CrazyMare (2 September 2017)

only_me said:



			:shocked:
And now toddy has hit the deck :shocked:
		
Click to expand...

Was just about to say!! He looked so good up till then, love watching him ride!


----------



## redapple (2 September 2017)

Poor Tina! Must be horrible being held. Hope Lilian and Barnaby are ok.


----------



## scats (2 September 2017)

Looks like the horse is ok, thank goodness.


----------



## fidleyspromise (2 September 2017)

scats said:



			Looks like the horse is ok, thank goodness.
		
Click to expand...

Yes.  Interesting to hear Captain Mark Phillips and his point of view of riders not taking easier alternatives.


----------



## dixie (2 September 2017)

Ah. Poor Tina   Going nicely again now tho.


----------



## {97702} (2 September 2017)

Gutted that Tina Cook had a run out after her re-start, what a quality horse he is


----------



## dixie (2 September 2017)

AN says some interesting stuff but he don't half mumble.


----------



## Fragglerock (2 September 2017)

Not enjoying AN - he seems liked he can't be bothered.  Liking the look of Oli's horse.


----------



## {97702} (2 September 2017)

Omg classy round from OT!


----------



## scats (2 September 2017)

Lévrier;13625157 said:
			
		


			Omg classy round from OT!
		
Click to expand...

Very!


----------



## rosiesowner (2 September 2017)

We're just on our way home after a lovely day. Fab weather, felt sorry for the poor American girl who had a proper decking at the dairy mound. We all gasped as she skid across the floor!


----------



## Kadastorm (2 September 2017)

quite an eventful day! 
Loved Tina Cooks round as the path finder. 
Thrilled for Gemma too - it's taken me a while to warm to her but I do think her and Arctic Soul deserve to win a 4* 
Lizzy Kings round was also brilliant. 
Sad to see Zara take a dunking. 

Shocking seeing some of the big boys crash out but looking forward to tomorrow's jumping.


----------



## Kadastorm (2 September 2017)

Sorry mistake - Izzy Taylor not Lizzy king, don't know where I got that name from!


----------



## Honey08 (2 September 2017)

We just got back from Burghley, had a great day.

The course looked great.  Big, but superb ground and until the last 45 minutes (in Discovery Valley) we didn't see any fallers or many issues.  It was "nice" that some of the big names had issues too. Micheal Jung came past us at the Cottesmore Leap, very fast! Mark Todd fell off in front of us and walked away looking back and shaking his head.  Zara falls off virtually every time my husband goes - she should pay him to stay away!

My fave rounds were Tina Cook (who is probably the neatest and smoothest rider XC at the moment) and Oliver T, who deserves a bit of good luck!  I'm looking forward to watching some to coverage of it for a different perspective. You don't really have a clue what's going on elsewhere when you're walking round.

(And Storm Doris was a heck of a corner!!)


----------



## Ahrena (2 September 2017)

Is there anywhere to watch it on catch up? I had to work &#128553;


----------



## Puff (3 September 2017)

Is the SJ on the red button again today? Who do we think deserves the win.. personally I would like Tina to win after that masterclass round.. but equally so does OT after the last few years. Anyone else a bit glad Yung is out- gets a abut boring when he wins everything &#128513;


----------



## sjb10 (3 September 2017)

Just found it on i-player, will remain available for 29 days from today.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b09544c6/equestrian-burghley-horse-trials-2017-1-crosscountry

I need to catch up with what I missed yesterday - went, was a fantastic day although I don't do heat very well so was rather grumpy by the end.
Saw the first few at Storm Doris and Tina absolutely flew the corner.  Was absolutely gutted to she got a 20 after her hold, she so deserved a clear.


----------



## ihatework (3 September 2017)

Puff said:



			Is the SJ on the red button again today? Who do we think deserves the win.. personally I would like Tina to win after that masterclass round.. but equally so does OT after the last few years. Anyone else a bit glad Yung is out- gets a abut boring when he wins everything &#55357;&#56833;
		
Click to expand...

Well it's nice to see Jung is at least human! And how graceful and professional at interview. Shame he won't be jumping today, but it does leave the door open for the brits.


----------



## cold_feet (3 September 2017)

Puff said:



			Is the SJ on the red button again today? Who do we think deserves the win.. personally I would like Tina to win after that masterclass round.. but equally so does OT after the last few years. Anyone else a bit glad Yung is out- gets a abut boring when he wins everything &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

2 hour highlight prog at 15:00 will include conclusion of the SJ. Shame it's not all on red button though.


----------



## Ahrena (3 September 2017)

Yay thanks for the iplayer link!! That's this evening sorted &#128513;


----------



## Puff (3 September 2017)

cold_feet said:



			2 hour highlight prog at 15:00 will include conclusion of the SJ. Shame it's not all on red button though.
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks.. that is a shame but better than nothing- rainy Sunday afternoon in front of the TV sorted! What's the weather like at Burghley anyone know?


----------



## Puff (3 September 2017)

ihatework said:



			Well it's nice to see Jung is at least human! And how graceful and professional at interview. Shame he won't be jumping today, but it does leave the door open for the brits.
		
Click to expand...

Agree he is a class act, very good of him to give others a chance on this occaision however! I'm dreaming of a British top 3 &#128513;


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (3 September 2017)

I'm putting my money, such as it is  - on Ollie. 

His round looked fantastic yesterday and surely that bodes well for the SJ later?


----------



## GirlFriday (3 September 2017)

Fragglerock said:



			Not enjoying AN - he seems liked he can't be bothered.  Liking the look of Oli's horse.
		
Click to expand...

TBFair he didn't seem to think OT would do so well and also go ahead of him. I think it must be quite hard to commentate on something you're in contention for.


----------



## Orangehorse (3 September 2017)

I think Andrew still has some issues with his speaking voice after the operation to his neck after his fall at Gatcombe, the surgeron had go in from the front and touched the vocal cords.  This was all in an article I read somewhere.

But well done Ollie, I thought he was riding that horse so sympathetically.


----------



## GirlFriday (3 September 2017)

Getting all excited abt eventing (with no previous experience really at all)... I take it that taking a child's buggy around Burghley (next year, obvs, and assuming weather good) is over-ambitious? Thinking of the terrain/Saturday crowds if we wanted to take the day going very slowly around the course... Not sure I can drag the little one without yet although might get lucky...


----------



## DiNozzo (3 September 2017)

Louise Harwood didn't have the easiest times on that big horse did she?


----------



## Supertrooper (3 September 2017)

So sad to see King Eider (Duck) had withdrawn after being held at the trot up. I love him xx


----------



## DiNozzo (3 September 2017)

So so so pleased for Tina!!


----------



## DiNozzo (3 September 2017)

Fingers crossed all the way for Piggy to keep going up the ranks!!


----------



## Cheshire Chestnut (3 September 2017)

Poor Mark Todd.

Oliver Townend - cracking run  was so fun to watch!


----------



## Puff (3 September 2017)

GirlFriday said:



			Getting all excited abt eventing (with no previous experience really at all)... I take it that taking a child's buggy around Burghley (next year, obvs, and assuming weather good) is over-ambitious? Thinking of the terrain/Saturday crowds if we wanted to take the day going very slowly around the course... Not sure I can drag the little one without yet although might get lucky...
		
Click to expand...

You can do it with the right buggy! I have the "Out n About" little nipper and I take it everywhere off road and it's great. Managed Glastonbury with it anyway!


----------



## Michen (3 September 2017)

Ahhh so gutted that Piggy didn't win!


----------



## Surreydeb (3 September 2017)

Just watched on BBC 2, edge of my seat!


----------



## FfionWinnie (3 September 2017)

Enjoyed that. Someone phoned me to discuss bring a cow to my bull during Gemma's SJ round. I hung up, imaging calling me at 5pm on a Sunday when the last two riders are on. Argh!


----------



## Honey08 (3 September 2017)

Wonderful Burghley - a good contest with changing leaderboard all the time.

Lovely to see Oliver on a top class horse.  He always does well on a grey!


----------



## Puff (3 September 2017)

Yay! a British top 4 &#128513; Really pleased for Oli. Great for Tom McEwen too, big things for him ahead


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 September 2017)

Fab competition, so much better than the Europeans. This is what top class eventing is all about, a true test without tricking the horses.

So pleased for Oli.


----------



## GirlFriday (3 September 2017)

Thank you Puff - one for 2018 then 

Does anyone know what the noseband thing some of the American riders were using in the x-c is called? Looked like a sort of extension to a cavesson so that added on a drop? Assume it is sort of like the action of a drop but not sure why they still need the cavesson part?


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 September 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			Fab competition, so much better than the Europeans. This is what top class eventing is all about, a true test without tricking the horses.

So pleased for Oli.
		
Click to expand...

It was certainly a very different watch to the European course.  I think we may have seen the next world champion event horse in Tom McEwen's horse.


----------



## GirlFriday (3 September 2017)

GirlFriday said:



			Does anyone know what the noseband thing some of the American riders were using in the x-c is called? Looked like a sort of extension to a cavesson so that added on a drop? Assume it is sort of like the action of a drop but not sure why they still need the cavesson part?
		
Click to expand...

Oh, and one more novice question... is it the local hunt who you see spectating around the xc course on horse back? Are they stewarding too?


----------



## Honey08 (4 September 2017)

GirlFriday said:



			Oh, and one more novice question... is it the local hunt who you see spectating around the xc course on horse back? Are they stewarding too?
		
Click to expand...

Yes and yes.  There are possibly a couple of different hunts there.  They usually escort riders who retire/fall off the course.


----------



## chipbutty (4 September 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			It was certainly a very different watch to the European course.  I think we may have seen the next world champion event horse in Tom McEwen's horse.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, what a class horse best SJ round of the day


----------



## GirlFriday (5 September 2017)

Thanks Honey08 - I love learning on HHO.


----------



## ester (5 September 2017)

Badminton hunt riders seem to do more score collecting, burghley do off course escorts, particularly if you have a crowd in the way, Mark todd got an escort through the leaf pit area with his remaining bridle! Given that the fitzwilliam paraded hounds I presume it is them


----------



## popsdosh (5 September 2017)

ester said:



			Badminton hunt riders seem to do more score collecting, burghley do off course escorts, particularly if you have a crowd in the way, Mark todd got an escort through the leaf pit area with his remaining bridle! Given that the fitzwilliam paraded hounds I presume it is them 

Click to expand...

Its riders from several of the neighbouring hunts! They take it in turn to parade hounds.


----------



## ester (5 September 2017)

Ahh that cleared that question up as we weren't sure


----------

